# [A] Helios sucht | TotC (C) [4/5], ICC 4/12



## Karius (9. Dezember 2008)

Helios sucht! - www.helios-gilde.com 

BC: SP©, WotLK: Content©, 3.2 Ulduar 13/14 (25ger)


Derzeitiger Progressstand: (21.12.09)

[A] < Helios > (http://www.helios-gilde.com) 108
10 | Ulduar (C+A) [C] &#9679; TotC © [C+3] &#9679; ICC (M/L/G/D/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-)
25 | Ulduar © [L/X/C/H/T/F/M/-/-] &#9679; TotC © [1/2/3/4/-] &#9679; ICC (M/L/G/D/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-) 

Aktueller Serverprogress immer im Serverboard einsehbar: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...19761&sid=3

=====================================

*Wer sind wir?*

Die Allianz-Gilde Helios existiert seit dem Start des BC Addons und ist auf dem PVE Server Durotan beheimatet. Wir sind zu allererst eine Raidgilde. Klarer Fokus liegt auf dem Clearen des aktuellen Contents.

Wir haben einen leichten Allianzüberhang und Wartezeiten zu BGs und Arena sind und waren stets relativ kurz. Auch haben wir Arenateams in der Gilde die durchaus Interesse an tatkräftiger Unterstützung haben. Allerdings keine 2000+ Teams soweit ich weiss. Das PvP hat sich dem PVE unterzuordnen. 

Wir haben bisher stets den existierenden Content vor Erscheinen des nächsten Patch clearen können, sind aber trotzdem eine Gilde der "zweiten Reihe" und keine Top 500 Gilde. (noch nicht einmal die schnellste auf unserem Server) Das heisst es gibt bereits Videos und Taktiken zu allen Bossen. Das heisst auch das ihr diese als Teil der Raidvorbereitung vorzubereiten habt. 

Wir sind überwiegend mit älteren Membern besetzt die entweder studieren oder einer normalen Vollzeitbeschäftigung nachgehen. Ausserdem gewichten wir die soziale Komponente weitaus stärker als dies üblicherweise der Fall in Progess orientierten Gilden ist. Aus diesem Grund gilt auch ganz klar RL > WoW und wir passen Progress und Raidzeiten diesem Umstand an. Das heisst aber nicht, dass wir nicht ambitioniert Progress fahren wollen. 

Solltet ihr nicht bereit sein intensiv an Encountern zu whipen, zu farmen, optimales Equip anzustreben oder Encounter vorzubereiten könnt ihr hier aufhören zu lesen. Dann sind wir die Falschen für Euch.

=====================================

*Nach dieser kurzen Vorstellung, was suchen wir?*

Ihr solltet mind. 18 Jahre alt sein und eine entsprechende geistige Reife vorweisen können. Hierbei gilt: Erfüllt ihr ersteres Kriterium entbindet Euch das nicht von letzterem! Wir haben auch einige jüngere, allerdings sind diese klar in der Minderheit und verstehen es sich entsprechend in die Gemeinschaft einzufügen.

Selbstverständlichkeiten wie in jeder ambitionierten PVE Gilde gelten auch bei uns. Hier eine kurze Erinnerung ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit:

-Buffmats sind immer in ausreichender Menge zu Raid mitzubringen
-Alles ist optimal gesockelt und enchantet
-Ihr seid stets vorbereitet (Video, Guide, Addons)
-Ihr kennt Eure Klasse und könnt diese auch spielen!
-Wenn ihr Euer Erscheinen von eigenen Itembedürfnissen abhängig macht, könntet ihr nicht weniger zu uns passen. Bitte bewerbt Euch nicht! Der Raid steht immer über allen Membern. 
-Addons sind vorhanden und stets aktuell
-Ihr spielt bei uns Euren Main. Dieser kommt vor allen Euren andern Chars. 10/25 IDs sind GildenIDs und werden nicht anders belegt.


Folgende Punkte sind postive Aspekte, jedoch nicht zwingend notwendig. Sie erhöhen Eure Chancen sowohl bei der Aufnahme, wie auch bei der Abwägung gegenüber anderen Bewerbern. 

-High End Content Raiderfahrung: Vanilla WoW, BC
-Arenawertung (Ja, die die man sich selbst erspielt hat)
-Equipment (je schneller man Euch einsetzen kann, desto besser)
-Ehemalige Mains und Twinks (und das daraus resultierende Verständniss der Gamemechanik)

 =====================================

*Derzeitiger Stand: *

10er 13/14
25ger an Yoggi 13/14
Erste Hardmodes


Aktueller Auszug aus unseren Gildenregeln:

1.) Eure Ansprechpartner

_Tanks *Sakuro* (Offi) Deff Krieger, Feral Druide, Prot Paladin, Tank DK
Heilung *Sebilla, Cando* (Offi) Holy Priester, Resto Schamane, Holy Paladin, Resto Druide
DD *Dtox* (Offi), Tolgren in Vertretung Hexenmeister, Magiere, Schatten Priester, Elementar Schamane, Moonkin Druide
Melee *Budairin* (Offi) Schurken, Vergelter Paladin, Off Krieger, Verstärker Schamane, Dmg DK
Hunter noch offen
Die angemeldeten Raidteilnehmer werden vom jeweiligen Offizier bzw. der Raidleitung bestätigt._​ 
Wie immer gilt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Solltet ihr denken ihr passt besonders gut zu uns und könnt begründen warum wir einen Slot für Euch aufmachen sollten, sprecht uns an oder bewerbt Euch unter untigem Link. 


Freundet Euch bitte vorab mit unseren Raidzeiten an.

Die Anmeldung zu mindestens 3 Raids pro Woche im Schnitt ist verpflichtend. 
Momentan sehen die Raidzeiten wie folgt aus: 

*Raidzeiten*

Mo 19:15 – 23:00 Uhr – ca. 10 Minuten Pause
Mi 19:15 – 23:00 Uhr – ca. 10 Minuten Pause
Do 19:15 – 23:00 Uhr – ca. 10 Minuten Pause
Fr 19:15 – 24:00 Uhr – ca. 10 Minuten Pause 

Der Invite beginnt 19:00 Uhr, d.h. jeweils 15 Minuten vor dem eigentlichem Raidbeginn.
Der Raidleiter wird bei der Bestätigung eine Notiz im EQDKP oder der Gildennachricht hinzufügen, die beinhaltet wohin der nächste Raid gehen soll und den Fortschritt in dieser Instanz, damit ihr euch rechtzeitig vorbereiten könnt.

Wir legen wert auf korrektes Verhalten. Das heisst klare Angaben bei planbaren Verspätungen und Pünktlichkeit. 

Wir legen ferner ausschließlich Wert auf langfristiges Commitment. Die Trialzeiten betragen 4 Wochen (auf Wunsch des Offis kann dies bei Vollaktivität des Trials um bis zu 2 Wochen reduziert werden). 
Allerdings sind wir recht gut im beurteilen ob jemand zu uns passt oder nicht. So werden über 90% der Leute die eine Trailzeit bekommen auch Member. Wir sind sehr locker und verständig was RL, Arbeitszeiten und ähnliches betrifft. Im Einzelnen kann man das im TS klären. Wenn ihr es aber nicht schafft mehr als einen Fünfzeiler als Bewerbung zu hinterlassen, erspart uns, wie Euch die Arbeit und bewerbt Euch bitte erst gar nicht. 


*Bewerbungen* bitte unter: 
http://www.helios-gilde.com/forum/index.ph...kid=1&id=20 

Abfolge:

Schritt 1: Ihr lest dort zuerst den Sticky Thread: BITTE VOR DEM BEWERBEN LESEN! 

Schritt 2: Dann überlegt ihr Euch, ob ihr vor dem Bewerben noch mit den Offis chatten wollt um einen besseren Eindruck zu bekommen.

Schritt 3: Ihr eröffnet einen neuen Thread, übernehmt, wenn ich Euch unsicher seid, die Bewerbungsvorlage und wählt einen prägnanten Titel.


Sollte es sich um Crossrealm Bewerbungen handeln, würde ich folgendes Vorgehen vorschlagen: 
Ihr erstellt Euch einen Char auf Durotan, /who helios, und fragt nach einem Offi. 
Direktwhisper können auch an Sakuro oder Dtox gehen.   


Wenn ihr Euch tapfer durch diesen Text gekämpft habt und Euch das Geschriebene anspricht, habt ihr die erste Hürde genommen und ich würde mich über Eure Bewerbung sehr freuen. 


Vielleicht bis bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Karius


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Karius (12. Dezember 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> /push


----------



## Karius (13. Dezember 2008)

2 Trailzeiten sind inzwischen vergeben. Weitere Bewerbungen gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (17. Dezember 2008)

/push



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (18. Dezember 2008)

/update


----------



## Karius (20. Dezember 2008)

und nach oben.


----------



## Karius (20. Dezember 2008)

Ein Feral Slot geöffnet.


----------



## Karius (25. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Dezember 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> /push


Oo hunter nehmt ihr nich mehr oder?


----------



## Karius (27. Dezember 2008)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> ...



Hi. 

Bezüglich des Hunterslots hab ich Dir eine PM geschickt. 

Gruss


----------



## Karius (29. Dezember 2008)

Slots updated


----------



## busaku (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann Bump ich auch mal ^^


----------



## Error2000 (2. Januar 2009)

Weil ich so nett bin /push ich auch mal ^^


----------



## Karius (2. Januar 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Weil ich so nett bin /push ich auch mal ^^



Danke ^^ Ich wollte auch grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafael7 (2. Januar 2009)

ihhhh Helios^^

Nene. Spiel auch auf Durotan bei der Gilde Breath of the Dragons (an der Stelle mal grüsse, falls sich auch jemand in diesem Forum bewegt).

Ich /push auch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Ergham


----------



## Karius (4. Januar 2009)

Rafael7 schrieb:


> ihhhh Helios^^
> 
> Nene. Spiel auch auf Durotan bei der Gilde Breath of the Dragons (an der Stelle mal grüsse, falls sich auch jemand in diesem Forum bewegt).
> 
> ...



Danke Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________

@Threadtopic: Wir suchen derzeit dringend nach Heilern. Wenn ihr Euch also nicht sicher seid ob ihr bereit seid für eine große Raidgilde, aber in eine solche möchtet dann ist jetzt eure beste Möglichkeit es zu versuchen.

Grade mangelndes Equip ist nicht so das Problem.


----------



## Karius (8. Januar 2009)

1 Shadowslot geöffnet


----------



## Balyndar (9. Januar 2009)

Na da zieh ich doch gleich mit 

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (10. Januar 2009)

Balyndar schrieb:


> Na da zieh ich doch gleich mit



Die Gilde dankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> 1 Ele Shami Slot geöffnet


----------



## Kiséki (12. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn's nicht direkt hier reingehört (aber den Fred nach oben pusht..) - echt tolle Gildenbeschreibung, schade schade, dass ich keinen Allianzer hab *seeeufz*
Du beschreibst genau das, was ich mir von einer Gilde wünsche <3
Wünsch euch alles Gute!


----------



## Karius (14. Januar 2009)

Kiséki schrieb:


> Auch wenn's nicht direkt hier reingehört (aber den Fred nach oben pusht..) - echt tolle Gildenbeschreibung, schade schade, dass ich keinen Allianzer hab *seeeufz*
> Du beschreibst genau das, was ich mir von einer Gilde wünsche <3
> Wünsch euch alles Gute!



Na wenn du Dir doch mal nen Char beim "Feind" hochziehen willst kannst ja auf Durotan einen anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Alliseite sind wir sogar durchgehend mit Gilden ausgestattet, sodass sich da leicht Anschluss finden lässt.


----------



## Karius (16. Januar 2009)

Ein kleiner /push


----------



## Karius (20. Januar 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Ein kleiner /push


----------



## Karius (25. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wanna be part of the team? -> Join!)


----------



## Karius (22. Februar 2009)

Weitere offene Slots:

1 Prot Pala
1 HuntOr
1 Eule

Holy Pala Slots vollständig belegt und daher geschlossen.


----------



## Karius (26. Februar 2009)

ProtPala Slot geschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (3. März 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> ProtPala Slot geschlossen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein kleiner push für zwischendurch. Nächstes Update der Slots kommt die Tage.


----------



## Karius (5. März 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Ein kleiner push für zwischendurch. Nächstes Update der Slots kommt die Tage.



/diverse Slotänderungen


----------



## Karius (11. März 2009)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach Mitstreitern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (12. März 2009)

Resto Slot geschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (20. März 2009)

/push

Edit: Hab grade die "Pushrichtlinie" entdeckt.

Zum Glück push ich ja recht wenig, aber <insert smth important> musste mal gesagt werden ^^


----------



## Karius (30. März 2009)

Wir suchen weiterhin Unterstützung für Ulduar. Wer also mit dem nächsten Patch durchstarten will, sollte sich jetzt bewerben.


----------



## Karius (12. April 2009)

Es sind zu den Slots ein Schurken und ein Mage Slot hinzu gekommen. Wir nehmen damit auch gerne Bewerbungen dieser zwei Klassen entgegen. 

Die komplette Slot-Aktualisierung kommt die Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (20. April 2009)

Derzeitig offene Slots:

2 Hunter
1 Shadow
1 Schurke
1-2 DK (beide Speccs)
1 Hexer
1 Resto Schami

LG
Karius


----------



## Karius (28. April 2009)

Shadow, Resto Schami und beide DK Slots geschlossen, need weiterhin Hunter gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Offene Slots damit:

2 Hunter
1 Schurke
1 Hexer


----------



## Karius (6. Mai 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Shadow, Resto Schami und beide DK Slots geschlossen, need weiterhin Hunter gogo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Need HuntOren! Es können doch nicht alle als DKs durch WoW gimpen. ^^

Gogo bewerben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (14. Mai 2009)

Jägerarmut hält weiterhin an. Bewerben bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (30. Mai 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Jägerarmut hält weiterhin an. Bewerben bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (22. Juni 2009)

Slotaktualisierung:

2 Shadows
2 Resto Schamis
1 Eule
1 Hunter


----------



## Karius (30. Juni 2009)

Slotupdate und ein kleiner Push. 

Wer eine Chance will, in eine beständige Raidgilde mit netten und erwachsenen Leuten einzutreten, sollte jetzt das Sommerloch nutzen und sich bewerben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben einige offene Slots die gerne besetzt werden möchten:

1 Eleschami,
2 Shadows, 
1 Schurke,
1 Offwarri (Fury oder Arms),
2 Hunter,
1 Eule,
1 Mage


Gruss
Karius


----------



## Frek01 (2. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Karius (24. Juli 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> /push



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Push auch von mir. 
Besucht uns auf www.helios-gilde.com


----------



## Ktown (31. Juli 2009)

Einen Gruß und somit gratispush an meine Serverkollegen. Ach ja und gz zur Verpflichtung von Kurt ;-)

Gruss Snee


----------



## Karius (8. August 2009)

Ktown schrieb:


> Einen Gruß und somit gratispush an meine Serverkollegen. Ach ja und gz zur Verpflichtung von Kurt ;-)
> 
> Gruss Snee



*wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (14. August 2009)

Slotupdate: 

1 Eleschami, 
2 Shadows, 
1 Hunter, 
1 Eule, 
1 Mage, 
1 DD-DK, 
1 Enhancer







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (21. August 2009)

Update: *Raidzeitenänderung*

Formatierung editiert. 
Kontaktpersonen (Offis) eingefügt/aktualisiert


----------



## Karius (30. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Update: *Raidzeitenänderung*
> 
> Formatierung editiert.
> Kontaktpersonen (Offis) eingefügt/aktualisiert



Ein kleiner Push. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dtox und Sakuro freuen sich über weitere Bewerbungen.


----------



## Karius (14. September 2009)

Slotupdate: 1 Eleschami, 1 Restoschami, 1 Shadow, 1 Hunter, 1 Eule, 1 Mage, 1 DD-DK


----------



## Karius (6. Oktober 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Slotupdate: 1 Eleschami, 1 Restoschami, 1 Shadow, 1 Hunter, 1 Eule, 1 Mage, 1 DD-DK



Push. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (17. Oktober 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Push.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es sind weiterhin einige Plätze zu besetzen. 

Schaut vorbei unter www.helios-gilde.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (9. November 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Es sind weiterhin einige Plätze zu besetzen.
> 
> Schaut vorbei unter www.helios-gilde.com
> 
> ...



Ein Push in Ehren, ...


----------



## Karius (29. November 2009)

Wir suchen weiterhin kompetente Unterstützung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (14. Dezember 2009)

Kompetenter Nachwuchs gesucht. 

Besucht uns auf www.helios-gilde.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (6. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Kompetenter Nachwuchs gesucht.
> 
> Besucht uns auf www.helios-gilde.com
> 
> ...


----------

